# Pride's stupid female announcer



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Someone please fire her.


----------



## ricefarmer (Oct 16, 2006)

yeah shes' annoying u can't even hear the music over her. its bad enough that they have to annouce the fighter names 3 times in a row


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

I did some looking the other day.

Pride sets their events up to be viewed after editing, here's why:

On a DVD version of pride fights you ONLY see fighters announced ONCE. Depending on the caliber of the performer, you see the fighter EITHER announced upon his enterance OR in the ring. The events never used to be live. They'd be relatively close, however.

That made Prides 32-34 unreasonably awkward. It probably could have been fixed with a little more foresight from whoever the *CLOWN* was in charge of Pride's US presentations.

Otherwise, this post blows.

Congrats.


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

tecnotut said:


> Someone please fire her.


I think that she puts a different twist on the same old boring announcers and I actually like her. I hope that she gets to stay. :thumbsup:


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

If you are a serious Pride fan, and you have been watching it longer then when UFC.com announced that they bought Pride, you couldn't watch a Pride event without her.


----------



## KO Power (Apr 5, 2007)

ya i like her too, i like the way she anounces the fighters its not the same usualy boring guys, imagine if she would announce your name as a fighter? that would be really cool.


----------



## ricefarmer (Oct 16, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> If you are a serious Pride fan, and you have been watching it longer then when UFC.com announced that they bought Pride, you couldn't watch a Pride event without her.



uhh are u fukin retarded? i can watch pride without her and i'd be glad to do it moron


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

I like Lenne Hardt. She is original and serves her purpose. They should just keep her for the PRIDE events in Japan and use someone else for the shows in the USA. Since most fans in the US can't stand her.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I think weve beaten this dead horse way to much. With her going Pride goes, so I wouldnt be surprised to see her get the can.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

i like her.. atleast makes shit more exciting then bruce ****ing buffer


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

She is the best voice talent in MMA besides Bas and Renallo. She gets to stay. :thumbsup:


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

I love that lady! another great part of Pride FC.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Lenne Hardt is awesome! She should definitely stay.


----------



## organicabstract (Apr 8, 2007)

i always get a good laugh when she announces the fighters. i hope they keep her. she's great!


----------



## schizovboi (Oct 22, 2006)

i think shes 1 of the reason for wut pridefc wat was great

shes IS pride and i think she can **** sum of u ****!!!


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

someone needs to slap this hoe


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

CroCopPride said:


> someone needs to slap this hoe


as in: the creator of this thread.


----------



## KnockedTFO! (Feb 4, 2007)

fuccin dumb newbie.... dont know anything about pride thats why they hating... the lady is awsome in the way she annouces the fighters...can you roll your tongue wioth every fighters name?...lol...thats shit's unique kid!!...ahaha.... at least she original self...and not someone like Bruce buffer the wanna be version & cheap rip off of his brother , Micheal Buffer...the original & only "lets get ready to rumble" annoucer...cus UFC in its earlier days couldnt afford Micheal...lol


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Many of you support her, and say she's great. I say she's great in making ears bleed. I look forward to the day I won't have to hear that horrendous banshee belch anymore. Prediction: She will get fired, mark my words. And don't be surprised by it


----------



## MADDSNIPER (Dec 28, 2006)

i hate her myself, hope she gets the boot.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Every couple of months, someone comes to this site and starts a thread about how they don't like the 'female announcer'. Well, too bad you don't like it.


----------



## Face Stomper (Mar 3, 2007)

*SHE'S THE BEST AND HAS GIGANTIC TITS.:thumbsup:*


----------



## GDAWG (Dec 27, 2006)

I happen to like Lenne Hardt as an announcer.

I do think though that the best announcer currently in boxing/pro wrestling/MMA happens to be Michael "Let's Get Ready to Rumble!" Buffer.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

LOL shes so god dam funny and annoying!


----------



## Face Stomper (Mar 3, 2007)

CroCopPride said:


> someone needs to slap this hoe
> F*ckYouIRhymeBetter said i like her.. atleast makes shit more exciting then bruce ****ing buffer
> 
> Junior
> ...


I don't see how my post has foull language. I guess TITS is bad huh. Maybe I should say what the other guys did, Then I wouldn't get a warning for stating the obvious. Gee. you can talk about people punching each other in the face, but when you have large breasts, that's a problem. Is someone part of the Christian Coalition?


----------



## Adicarg (Apr 11, 2007)

*She's awesome*

Is true what some of you said, if your a fan of pride and had being for a while now, you really accept her has a part of pride, and the pride flavor. She's really awesome and funny. true most of the time you dont understand what she's saying but heck i dont understand japanese either and i like the sound of it.:thumbsup:


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

Organik said:


> i like her.. atleast makes shit more exciting then bruce ****ing buffer



Dude. .. i could not agree with you anymore!
I think she rocks !

Im a huge fan of creativity, originality, and she's got a really unique tongue. 

It's one of the things that helped me notice Pride, as im sure others as well.

I thought she was Asian at first, until i did some research  I love that tongue roll that she does.. [email protected]' awesome


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

I will choose her over buffer any day


----------



## Sápmi!MMArtist (Mar 17, 2010)

People, people..

Its Screaming lady you`ll talking about! The announcer of the greatest entertainment show of all time! show some respect!
I get`s the chill when I think back to the time when she`s rolled the R`s in FedooRRRRrrr or WandeRrrRlei..back when it was months between fight cards and you`ve been waiting and waiting,Then when I heard her screaming voice I knew it was Time! 
She`s Legendary


----------

